# If anyone is interested



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I was on the ravelry site when I came across universalyarn.com lots of free patterns there just look under groups


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was on the ravelry site when I came across universalyarn.com lots of free patterns there just look under groups


http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns.php?free=Y


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice link. Thanks for the information.


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for that


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks! I saw the pattern for "Love Patches"...so cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Great link! 100's of patterns. Thanks so much for posting.

Robin in MA


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much for the web site. I copied off 2 patterns.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much for the web site. I copied off 2 patterns.
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns.php?free=Y


Galaxycraft, Thank you for always putting the direct link to the site.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, lots of lovely patterns. Tessa28


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Found a dress. Thanks!


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Golly! Thanks for this great site. I've downloaded a couple of patterns and I'm still on page 4!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link.
Hannet


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing, found several items!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Galaxy craft, as per your usual, I am in awe.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! Copied a bunch of patterns. I had been to this website before, but somehow missed the free crochet/knitting patterns.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much, now if I could only find more hours in a day (or night).


----------

